# MBGFC Limited Results??



## gotwasabi? (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyone have any reports / results from the Limited tourney?


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Fished it and didn't catch a single fish. Ran all the way to the nakika to start. Scattered grass everywhere and it was void of much life. Went to horn and some other rigs and it was much of the same. Constant clearing of lines from all of the grass. Pulled hooks on a dolphin and what we believe was a wahoo. Not a great way to start out on the first trip out with the new boat. Get them next time


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

We Fished it and Had a similar result as cliff. Trolled the elbow, 131, and down to the spur. Scattered grass everywhere and 1 decent weedline south of the 131 with nothing on it. Heard alot of boats on the radio getting skunked as well. 2 whites and 1 sail were caught that I know of. Not sure about the meat fish. We caught 1 small dolphin and lost 2 mystery fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Y'all suck

Just kidding. Hopefully I'll find more cooperative fish over the course of the next couple days.


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

My neighbor in OB had first place tuna with a 100 pound yellowfin. Don't know about any others.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

*30# Dolphin aboard the My Share at the Spur*

We fished the MBGFC's Billfish Limited tournament aboard the 32' Regulator "My Share" based out of Destin. As usual, the club puts on a first class tournament - thank you very much!

We had the "Marcia Avenue Fishing Team" from New Orleans on board with Rob, Coty, Ken, and Jeff. Departed out of Sportsman's Marina on Friday night after captain's meeting enroute for the Double Nipple. West Wind and waves kicked up under some clouds in the night so I decided to turn toward the spur to keep everyone dry and in good spirits. Arrived at the Spur and saw a bunch of big convertibles working the area. The water conditions were just OK. 

Trolled with the big boys for a couple of hours with only 1 small dolphin bite. We found a spot that was fishy with small tuna busting every now and then, and holding plenty of bait. We switched over to live bait and continued to work the area hard. Got a nice dolphin on the line with some girth. I felt that our odds were good to get on the board since the fishing was not very active. With the pressure off (a little), we continued to live bait and had a small blue marlin grab one of our livies. He jumped and instantly spit the hook. Captain's error - I had sized down to very small hooks and leader trying to get those yellowfin to bite. Unfortunately, too small to stick the blue. 

With only 1 keeper fish, we picked up about 3:30 and headed for the 131 hole where I found a nice rip line forming up. We trolled it for a couple hours without a bite then headed in. 

Glad to see our dolphin held up for 2nd place. Only about 6 dolphin were weighed total. The next morning headed back to the club for the awards breakfast. Once again, MBGFC put on a good show with plenty of prizes and a nice "happy gilmore" check to end a trip that could have been more fishy, but with great company and good results, turned out perfect!

Matt


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool Matt! I just made the connection between Mattheboatman and Matt from Galati and Ft Lauderdale! I was at Crab Island today in Destin and had this sweet looking Regulator go by and saw that it was My Share. Great looking Reg!

RDD


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

"Happy Gilmore Check" where is My Share Matt?
Good Job Bro,
Congrats again.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish Matt!


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Robert,

Yep, thats me. Matt Condon - I work for Galati Yacht Sales / Destin and operate the Signature Yacht Shares and Signature Yacht Charters for Galati. 

I enjoy your generous posts. It would seem we both have the same affliction (passion for fishing blue water!). 

Mc


----------

